# My 2014 WY Rifle Mule Deer



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thought I would share some photos of my 2014 Wyoming Mule Deer I was able to take on the rifle hunt. I actually hunted this same buck during the archery hunt but wasn't able to take him.

184" gross score. 35" wide. 26" main beams.

Enjoy!










My buck a couple weeks prior...









As he laid...













































Video, including kill shot soon to come!


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

Do I spend to much time on this site if I am the first to reply in a few minutes???

Nice Buck.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun! Thanks for sharing. GREAT looking buck there.


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations!!! That's a brute! Looking forward to the video, and if you don't mind, post up the story on that one.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Gosh I hate showoffs! Always showing their nice deer with their smiling faces.... 


JK- way cool. That is a great looking deer!


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey! You aren't allowed to shoot a rifle. That's not fair. You get the big ones with the bow each and every year and now you go shoot one with a rifle? Hmmm.

Just kidding. Congratulations on a stud of a buck!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Great looking buck, congrats!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great buck Sean. You have sure got the mule deer thing figured out! Congratulations!


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

You are the man two bruisers this year im so jealous.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Congrats! Nice looking buck


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck!! Are you a WY resident? Don't you get a WY General deer tag every year?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

This is just an absolutely beautiful buck!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Extra nice buck!

Gotta love Wyomimg.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks good Sean! Can't wait to see your waterfowl pics in a few weeks.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

All I can say is WOW, what a buck! Congrats


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Sweet buck!! Congrats Sean you sure do know how to find the big ones.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

You're the man when it comes to putting the big ones on the ground congrats!!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

nice buck
congratulations


----------

